# Overvoltage Protection



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just read an article in Octobers Practical Motorhome (page 64) about voltage protection for your EBL. Ive tried to find such a device on the internet without sucess.

Anyone know where I could get one?

I use surge protectors at home and if it helps protect your EBL then it has to be worthwile (upto £600 for a repair and impact on travels)

Andy

EDIT - Ive just found an old thread on this, which is quite intresting, but still looking for companys who sell them


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Andy

I asked about this subject last year and was given the information about a firm named Sollatek. They make devices for over and under voltage protection. However, the consensus on this forum was that it was not needed so I haven't bothered although I would not like it to happen!

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What's an EBL ???

Loddy :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Elektrobloc Loddy, Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

none the wiser, Elektrobloc ?? alan loddy alan


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I had one fitted to my Hymer after a power surge did damage. The make was Schaudt or something like that.

Bob


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's the electrical distribution system and charger used in the hab area of many vans, mainly German ones, Hymer, Frankia etc., Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ta I ike to know what people are going on about, my brother had one of those in his burstner , it caught fire, I have RV so bit different

Loddy ( alan )


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Surge protectors are commonly available in all French supermarkets.
I guess we have 9 or 10 dotted round the house with nearly everything electrical having some electronic gizmo in it now.

They are quite cheap at €6 for a single to €15 for multi outlets.

Ray.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dave Newell (LVS) sells them (Schaudt OVP 01) - give Jackie a call and see if she has one in stock.
http://www.davenewell.co.uk/

Philip


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I am not expert in this area, but I have found this >in-line surge protector< for PC's on-line. Assuming the Schaudt OVP 01 is only protecting the charger (18amps at 12V) in the Elektrobloc would this device not do the same job for around £7.50 P&P Free.

What's your view on this device?

Terry.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am no expert on electronics, but if I had a Schaudt surge protector fitted and had a problem, I think I would stand more chance of getting the EBL repaired FOC by Schaudt than if I had used a cheap surge protector designed for a PC.

It costs about £200 to repair an EBL I think (including shipment to Germany and back). A new one is significantly more than that.

I guess it's down to whether the cheap SP has a good enough spec. Here is the link to the Schaudt website page for the OVP 01 (but it's in German).

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./187.0.html

And here is a Google translation of the last bit which gives the spec.

Power consumption : 2000 W max. Trip threshold for overvoltage : about 265 V ac rms. Turn On : â‰¥ 175 V ac rms. OFF : â‰¤ 10 ms at overvoltage disconnection : â‰¥ 1 s

Philip


----------



## Frank730 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

Speak to the company that make it direct via Lang, Udo [[email protected]]

Tell him what EBD you have and he will advise, even with the poor state of the GB Pound to the Euro and postage this will be far cheaper than any UK Dealer.

They also do EBD repairs, if you make any mistakes like I did.

Udo speaks English so no problems.....

Postal address is:

Udo Lang, technical support
Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Planckstr. 8 - 88677 Markdorf - Germany
email: [email protected]

Tel. +49 7544 9577-70 Fax +49 - 7544 - 9577-29


----------

